# 2009 Felt F1 SL



## Campy-on-a-Trek

Does anybody know where I can purchase this frameset (black/white) in 56cm? It seems they are not making anymore.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette

Are you saying they are not making F1SL framesets anymore, or just size 56cm?


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek

There are two shops I checked with and when they contacted felt, were told the 2009 f1 sl (in the Black/White) is sold out and they don't plan on making anymore (in any size).


----------



## Rick from Lafayette

That sounds like bad marketing practice for Felt and it just doesn't make sense. It's not like Trek who uses Bontrager exclusively or Specialized who uses their own components. Felt uses a variety of suppliers for their various gruppo components and wheelsets. It is their frames that brings them their biggest profits and name recognition.
It just sounds like there is more to this. Being that this is the only Felt message board (the only one I know of) you would think they would monitor it and occasionally chime in for the benefit of their customers. I have been known to "jump ship" in the past because I didn't like a company's response to the customers that keep them in business.
Maybe they're making a killing with those cruisers that they sell, I suspect, in quite large volumes.
Hello? Felt?


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek

I agree, it doesn't make sense to me either and I am going to keep checking back with felt. To stop making a frame that is a big seller and top of the line? If you find some different info, please keep me informed


----------



## dougcarraway

*F1sl*

I believe I saw an F1SL this weekend at Wheelie Fun in Lebanon, OH. Not sure what size. http://www.wheeliefun.com/

Doug


----------



## quickfeet18

we ordered one from felt in august and they had a late november delivery date. I called them today for a status update and they don't know anything more about the framesets, However, as far as they know they are still getting some. I do know that the complete f1sl bikes are in stock and shipping!


----------



## IanChilders

Any word on when the AR's are shipping?


----------



## jm3

Felt has F1 SL's in stock now, but they are not selling framesets alone just yet. Inventroy will be tight this year, and I'm not sure many framesets will ever be available. AR4's are shipping now, but they do not have a huge supply.


----------



## UpStroke

jm3 said:


> Felt has F1 SL's in stock now, but they are not selling framesets alone just yet. Inventroy will be tight this year, and I'm not sure many framesets will ever be available. AR4's are shipping now, but they do not have a huge supply.


Yup...sat on one last Saturday


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek

JM3...So you are saying if I want a 2009 felt f1 sl (black/white) I must buy a complete bike (.with components picked by the LBS) Felt won't sell me just the frame for me to build up as I wish. That sucks. Don't understand that. I have an '09 orca with campy SR and was looking for an alternate ride built up (by me) with dura ace 7900 gruppo. May be there are some marketing issues I don't get, but this practice (by Felt) is enough to make me look else where. Oh well, their loss.


----------



## jm3

They're not selling framesets yet, and I'm not sure when they will. The popularity of the bike, coupled with tight inventory in 2009 across the industry, might make it impossible for them to sell frames only. I'll try to get a solid answer on Monday for you. We've done it for a few customers - i.e. purchased the entire bike and stripped it for them to sell just the frame, but it's not something we do regularly because we lose money if we can't sell all the parts. We did build up a frame with Ultegra SL this week, and it turned out really nice.


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek

Thanks Jim. I appreciate your response. For me, I just enjoy building the bike up on my own. Like a little project. I wouldn't mind buying a complete bike, outfitted with wheels and components of my choosing (built my a LBS). But I would miss the activity of "the project" if you know what I mean. I order mostly on line, but I have a couple shops in my area I like to patronize. Buying tubes, tires, clothing, some tools, and letting them do maintenance i prefer not to do (headset, hubs, truing, etc.).


----------



## UpStroke

on ebay now, just for Grins


http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Felt-F1-Sprint-Slipstream-Frameset-56cm-Carbon_W0QQitemZ230317914746QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item230317914746&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A3|294%3A50


http://cgi.ebay.com/Felt-F1-56cm-NEW-07_W0QQitemZ280300518255QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item280300518255&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A2|294%3A50


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek

those are both nice, but I am looking for a 2009 fl sl


----------



## UpStroke

Campy-on-a-Trek said:


> those are both nice, but I am looking for a 2009 fl sl


I know, but for comparisons


----------



## BikeNerd2453

I think the frames are in, just have your dealer call Felt.


----------



## jm3

I definitely get the desire to build it yourself. And, yes, the frames are in. The color scheme is different than the F1SL - more or less like last year I'd imagine, but I haven't seen one yet.

AR2's are also in, but going through QC, so they're two weeks away from being released. I guess I should post that in the other thread.


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek

I did and when they contacted felt, the boys from felt said they were not producing anymore 2009 F1 SL's in the black/white. If you know a dealer who could get his hands on one and would be willing to ship it to me here in northern california (Sonoma), please put me in touch.


----------



## brentster

Campy-on-a-Trek said:


> I did and when they contacted felt, the boys from felt said they were not producing anymore 2009 F1 SL's in the black/white. If you know a dealer who could get his hands on one and would be willing to ship it to me here in northern california (Sonoma), please put me in touch.


You live in Sonoma????? Lucky son of a gun.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek

Yes I am lucky. great year round biking in Sonoma, Napa, and Marin. I am truly blessed.


----------



## jaakkoso

Hi, 
Can someone bike owner tell me which headset is suitable for F1SL this (http://www.bbbparts.com/headparts_inregratedcarbon-bhp07.php) or this (http://www.bbbparts.com/headparts_inregratedcarbon-bhp08.php). Thanks!


----------



## BikeNerd2453

Campy-on-a-Trek said:


> I did and when they contacted felt, the boys from felt said they were not producing anymore 2009 F1 SL's in the black/white. If you know a dealer who could get his hands on one and would be willing to ship it to me here in northern california (Sonoma), please put me in touch.


Did you ever get your hands on that F1SL?


----------



## Superdave3T

Campy-on-a-Trek said:


> JM3...So you are saying if I want a 2009 felt f1 sl (black/white) I must buy a complete bike (.with components picked by the LBS) Felt won't sell me just the frame for me to build up as I wish. That sucks. Don't understand that. I have an '09 orca with campy SR and was looking for an alternate ride built up (by me) with dura ace 7900 gruppo. May be there are some marketing issues I don't get, but this practice (by Felt) is enough to make me look else where. Oh well, their loss.


Of course we sell frames, use our website as your resource for this information.

As of this moment all F1 SL, F1 SL Team ,F1 Sprint F1 Sprint Team, and FC frames are in stock in all sizes.

Any Felt dealer can order these frames for you.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

-SD


----------



## Les2000

*Felt F1 SL*

I had similar issue in UK. I wnated a F1 SL at start of season to replace my F4 (which to be fair I'd won the Masters National Hillclimb champs on so no complaints!) but was told by UK importer that there were no plans to import and F1 SL frames in 2009. In the end Ive had to switch to Time at the pricely sum of £2500! Would rather have invested the money in Felt. Shame but there it is. Sounds like customers now can get frames but odd to be happening halfway through season. I have not given up on Felt and may well go back to them at the start of next season. Good luck to all!


----------



## Superdave3T

frames are indeed available. We offer the F1 in 4 different versions for aftermarket sale:

SL
Sprint
SL Team Garmin
Sprint Garmin

as well as the "FC" frame, similar to your winning F4 frame (actually we use the F2 UHM lay up) 

-SD


----------



## terbennett

Rick from Lafayette said:


> That sounds like bad marketing practice for Felt and it just doesn't make sense. It's not like Trek who uses Bontrager exclusively or Specialized who uses their own components. Felt uses a variety of suppliers for their various gruppo components and wheelsets. It is their frames that brings them their biggest profits and name recognition.
> It just sounds like there is more to this. Being that this is the only Felt message board (the only one I know of) you would think they would monitor it and occasionally chime in for the benefit of their customers. I have been known to "jump ship" in the past because I didn't like a company's response to the customers that keep them in business.
> Maybe they're making a killing with those cruisers that they sell, I suspect, in quite large volumes.
> Hello? Felt?


It doesn't sound like a bad marketing practice at all. They make a certain number of bikes/frames per year, like everyone else. The F1SL is a pretty popular frame this year so it sold out fast. If you can wait a couple of months, the 2010 lineup will be here and Felt will be more than happy to sell you a frameset. Each year, Felt sells out on certain bike or frames in certain sizes. That alone should tell you that this is a highly regarded company.Felt is still a small company. You can't compare them to Trek of Specialized. It would really make no sense if those two companies ran out of a model in their lineup since they have so many bikes produced each year. While it would be nice to hear a rep chime in here in defense of Felt at times, it's not necessary. That shouldn't determine whether or not it's a good company. How they handle their customers and the quality of their product do. From my experience with Felt, I can't imagine a company being better- well Neuvation possibly. The beauty of Felt is that even though they are being recognized, they aren't a huge conglomerate. this probably explains why the customers continue to be treated as well as they do.


----------

